# Java EE Anfänger will mehr.



## raptor (17. Jun 2008)

Der Titel "Einstieg in Java EE" war leider schon vergeben und der Inhalt entsprach nicht 100% dem, was ich möchte. Deswegen hier ein neuer Thread.


Ich möchte jetzt mal mit Java EE anfangen. Richtig anfangen, müsste ich sagen. Ich habe hier und da schon Kleinigkeiten gemacht, weiß wie man einen Tomcat oder JBoss "aufsetzt" und habe auch schon mal eine (sehr) kleine JSF-Anwendung geschrieben. Allerdings das wohl mehr schlecht als recht. Deswegen wollte ich euch mal fragen, wie ich am besten den Einstieg in Java EE finde. Ich weiß, dass Java EE ein durchaus komplexes Thema ist, irgendwann möchte ich aber in der Lage sein, skalierbare Anwendungen schreiben zu können. Und das mit hoher Qualität!
Literaturempfehlungen nehme ich auch dankend an.  :###


----------



## foobar (17. Jun 2008)

Überleg dir irgendein Projekt z.b. Abrechnungssoftware, ECommerce o.ä und setz das in JEE um. Dabei wirste genügend Möglichkeiten bekommen deine Kenntnisse zu vertiefen.


----------



## raptor (17. Jun 2008)

Gibt es "aktuelle" Literatur, die ihr mir empfehlen könnt? Ich habe hier das Buch "J2EE und JBoss" in der Hand. Das behandelt allerdings noch EJB 2.1. Ich habe die Sorge, dass ich dadurch veraltete Sachen erlerne, die so schon gar nicht mehr gemacht werden.


----------



## ps (18. Jun 2008)

Du wirst nicht um das Thema Software Architektur herumkommen.

Hier kann ich dir folgende Bücher empfehlen:

Moderne Software-Architektur: Umsichtig planen, robust bauen mit Quasar
von Johannes Siedersleben
-> http://www.amazon.de/Moderne-Softwa...anen-robust/dp/product-description/3898642925

Das ist mein absoluter Favorit. Technologieneutral und sehr verständlich wird beschrieben wie man komplexe Informationssysteme plant. Ich habe durch dieses Buch sehr viel gelernt  Es beschreibt die Vorgehensweite bei sd&m.

Ausserdem:

"Enterprise Architekturen. Leitfaden für effiziente Software-Entwicklung" von Adam Bien
-> http://www.amazon.de/Enterprise-Arc...effiziente-Software-Entwicklung/dp/393504299X

sowie

"Java EE 5 Architekturen. Java Patterns und Idiome" von Adam Bien
-> http://www.amazon.de/Java-EE-Architekturen-Patterns-Idiome/dp/3939084247


----------



## happy_robot (25. Aug 2008)

raptor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und das mit hoher Qualität! Literaturempfehlungen nehme ich auch dankend an.  :###


Hi!! Ich will sofort Hebräisch lernen! Das mit hoher Qualität! Literaturempfehlungen nehme ich dankend an.

 :roll:   ...sorry....ich will dir nicht die motivation nehmen, aber auch in der Informatik ist "selbsterlebtes" besser als "gelesenes".

Versuche dich aber als Anfänger besser in EJB 3. EJB 2.1 ist ein reines Konfigurationstheater.

(Ich verwerfe obige Behauptung falls Du Projektmanager bist....da reichen die Buzzwords aus einem Buch ohne jegliches Basis- und Hintergrundwissen ganz klar aus!)


----------



## ps (26. Aug 2008)

happy_robot hat gesagt.:
			
		

> :roll:   ...sorry....ich will dir nicht die motivation nehmen, aber auch in der Informatik ist "selbsterlebtes" besser als "gelesenes".



Wie willst du etwas erleben ohne es dir vorher angelesen und ausprobiert zu haben?


----------



## happy_robot (26. Aug 2008)

ps hat gesagt.:
			
		

> happy_robot hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probieren=erleben


----------



## ARadauer (26. Aug 2008)

> (Ich verwerfe obige Behauptung falls Du Projektmanager bist....da reichen die Buzzwords aus einem Buch ohne jegliches Basis- und Hintergrundwissen ganz klar aus!)


ohh ja das kenn ich...

machmal habe ich auftraggeber.... http://www.dack.com/web/bullshit.html


----------

